# MP3 Player and Docking Station



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Can anyone recommend an MP3 player / docking station combo that will be loud enough for use on a deck? For $300 or less? Relatives have asked me to help them pick something out, but having no experience with them I am not sure if there are even any docking stations that play decently loud. 

Alternatively, would it be better to get something like a receiver, some speakers, and hook the MP3 player into that? Reason being that it would be louder, have more expandability etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

naiku said:


> Can anyone recommend an MP3 player / docking station combo that will be loud enough for use on a deck? For $300 or less? Relatives have asked me to help them pick something out, but having no experience with them I am not sure if there are even any docking stations that play decently loud.
> 
> Alternatively, would it be better to get something like a receiver, some speakers, and hook the MP3 player into that? Reason being that it would be louder, have more expandability etc.
> 
> Thanks.


If you want loud, you'll want a stereo system. Honestly, pick up a decent set of speakers, an old 2 channel amplifier off craigslist, and a long RCA to 3.5mm cord from monoprice.com.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

That is what I am thinking, I have no experience with newer docking stations, but from past speaker systems on cassette/CD walkmans they were always poor.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

naiku said:


> That is what I am thinking, I have no experience with newer docking stations, but from past speaker systems on cassette/CD walkmans they were always poor.


Yeah, most will not get loud enough to be enjoyable outdoors.


----------

